# Wert im Script automatisch hochzählen



## spoxi (19. Jun 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte einen Wert in einem kleinen Script automatisch hochzählen nach jedem Durchlauf. Es wäre klasse wenn mir jemand von Euch helfen könnte. Hier das Script:

<script type="text/javascript">
var zaehler = 0;
while (zaehler < 10) {
window.open("http://www.xxxxxxx.de/iad/xxx/object?xxxxxxxnr=856060" + zaehler + "");
zaehler++;
}
</script>

Der Wert 856060 soll nach dem Durchlauf im Browser um 1 erhöht und gespeichert werden, also auf 856061.

Danke für Eure Hilfe!
Juppes Krone


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (19. Jun 2010)

java != javascript


----------



## maki (19. Jun 2010)

*verschoben*

Bitte lesen: http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-verirrte-fragen-javascript/15912-falschen-forum.html


----------



## faetzminator (19. Jun 2010)

[c]"http://www.xxxxxxx.de/iad/xxx/object?xxxxxxxnr=" + (856060 + zaehler)[/c]?


----------



## spoxi (20. Jun 2010)

Danke faetzminator, ist aber leider nicht die Lösung da der Wert nicht hochgezählt wird. Nach dem Durchlauf ist der Wert bei mir immer noch 856060 und nicht wie von mir gewünscht um 1 erhöht auf 856061.

LG
spoxi


----------



## faetzminator (20. Jun 2010)

Was willst du genau? Beim Aufruf der Seite 10 Popups?


----------



## spoxi (17. Jul 2010)

Also noch mal genau erklärt. Ich habe eine Html Datei mit folgedem Inhalt:

<script type="text/javascript">
var zaehler = 0;
while (zaehler < 10) {
window.open("http://www.xxxxxxx.de/iad/xxx/object?xxxxxxxnr=856060" + zaehler + "");
zaehler++;
}
</script>

Öffne ich diese mit einem Browser, öffnen sich per Popup 10 html Seiten und zwar diese:

http://www.xxxxxxxx.de/iad/xxx/object?xxxxxxxnr=8560600
http://www.xxxxxxxx.de/iad/xxx/object?xxxxxxxnr=8560601
http://www.xxxxxxxx.de/iad/xxx/object?xxxxxxxnr=8560602
http://www.xxxxxxxx.de/iad/xxx/object?xxxxxxxnr=8560603
usw. bis 609

Vielleicht einfach selber mal in eine Datei packen und ausprobieren.

So jetzt kommt mein Problem:

Nach dem Durchlauf des Scripts bzw. dem Popup der 10 Seiten soll der Wert "856060" im Script um 1 erhöht werden, so dass ich beim nächsten Öffnen der Datei automatisch die Seiten:

http://www.xxxxxxxx.de/iad/xxx/object?xxxxxxxnr=8560610
http://www.xxxxxxxx.de/iad/xxx/object?xxxxxxxnr=8560611
http://www.xxxxxxxx.de/iad/xxx/object?xxxxxxxnr=8560612
usw. bis 619

sehe. Bisher habe ich den Wert immmer händisch hochgesetzt, also Datei mit dem Texteditor öffnen und aus "856060" habe ich "856061" gemacht. Genau das soll aber im Script automatisch passieren.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe im Voraus.
spoxi


----------



## XHelp (17. Jul 2010)

Naja, dann musst du das als Cookie abspeichern.


----------



## spoxi (18. Jul 2010)

Wie mache ich das den als Cookie anspeichern???


----------



## XHelp (18. Jul 2010)

Let me google that for you


----------



## spoxi (18. Jul 2010)

das ich ein Cookie brauche leuchtet mir mittlerweile ein, selber bekomme ich es aber nicht hin, würde mir jemand ein Cookie schreiben???


----------



## XHelp (18. Jul 2010)

Auf der 1. Seite die du bei google findest steht doch schon alles fertig da, mit einem unterschied, dass du statt "meincookie" und "meinwert" einen schlaueren Namen und deine Zahl nimmst.


----------



## spoxi (18. Jul 2010)

bekomme das script einfach nicht mit einem Cookie verknüpft, kann wenn möglich jemand mein Script mit einem Cookie verknüpfen und den Code posten?

Wäre echt klasse, besten Dank im Voraus.
spoxi


----------



## XHelp (18. Jul 2010)

Was genau klappt denn bei dir nicht? Wie gesagt, auf der Seite steht doch der fertige Code schon da...

```
var c = 0;
if (document.cookie) {
	a = document.cookie;
	var cookiewert = a.substr(a.search('=')+1,a.search(';'));
	if(cookiewert == '') {
		cookiewert = a.substr(a.search('=')+1,a.length);
	} 
	if (cookiewert!='') {
		c = cookiewert;
	}
}
```
so liest du dein Wert ein.

```
c++;
document.cookie = 'c='+c+';';
```
so schreibst du ihn anschließend.


----------

